# Photorumors: Samyang T-S 24mm 1:3.5 ED AS UMC lens announced



## Ellen Schmidtee (Sep 9, 2012)

http://photorumors.com/2012/09/07/samyang-t-s-24mm-13-5-ed-as-umc-lens-announced/


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 9, 2012)

Interesting... very interesting.... lets see what the resolution will be like!


----------

